# Headlamp-on reminder chime for 1998 Nissan Altima



## krogers (Nov 24, 2006)

Does this feature exist for the GXE model? It has not worked on the car since I bought it in 2000 but the owner's manual indicates that it is one of the features of the Altima. Perhaps it is related to one of the fuses but I do not know which one. Thanks,


----------



## Altimadator (Dec 1, 2006)

All models should have it. If that is the only thing not working, then its prob. not a fuse. Prob the chime itself.


----------

